# UMass Memorial Police???



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Does anyone know the 411 on this department? Pay?? They seem to hire a lot....hmm.


----------



## Investigator25 (May 26, 2004)

Don't know too much about them except, they are a bunch of whackers. Some scary wannabee individuals there.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't confuse them with UMASS Worcester Hospital Police, different departments. The one you are refering to have regular passenger plates on their cruisers and are not armed. The ones I am talking about are part of the UMASS Police system, carry firearms, have cruisers with state official plates, CH90, etc. They are not hiring as the guys there are quite happy with the gig.


----------



## Investigator25 (May 26, 2004)

The UMASS police down at the hospital/ University campus are very professional. They're very squared away. The "campus police" at the Memorial Hospital are a different story. When UMASS and Memorial merged, the hack security dept. at Memorial got the green light to go for thier powers and the $$ to send some guys to the campus academy. Unfortunately some of them are not top quality. Some think they're comparable with state police.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

really?? thanks...I thought they were part of UMass. misleading name I guess.


----------

